# WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?



## lsski (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Freunde 

Mich interessiert welche Pol-Brille Ihr favoritisiert weil sie funkitoniert.

Danke für Info.

Jeff


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Verschiedene Modelle von Aqua.


----------



## Tom (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Hallo,
funktionieren tun grundsätzlich alle. 
Und die Frage: "Welche ist die Beste" lässt sich so nicht beantworten, da 
das jeder für sich und den Einsatzzweck entsprechend entscheidet.

Das Thema Pol-Brille wurde hier schon mehrfach diskutiert und 
es gibt auch viele Hinweise von Boardmembern dazu. Benutzt
einfach mal die Suchfunktion. Suchbegriff: Polbrille.

Gib uns doch mal ein paar Infos, wie z.B. Einsatzzweck (Hochsee, Fliegenfischen.......)
Brillenträger?
Preislimit?


Ich favorisiere eine Sonnenbrille mit polarizierende Gläsern
von Ray-Ban. Klassische Form und für alle Gelegenheiten
gerüstet.

http://www.ray-ban.com/germany/products/sun/icons?vw=grid&spc=polarized


Gruß
Tom


----------



## Onkelfester (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Ich häng mich mal hier einfach mit ran. 
Kann mir einer von euch Optikern sagen ob es auch Polbrillen in Sehstärke (bin ein wenig kurzsichtig) gibt und wenn ja wieviel man dafür anlegen muß?


----------



## welsstipper (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

hin und wieder haben aldi & lidl mal welche im angebot ... oft sogar mit wechsel gläsern dan hast du für alle lagen das passende glas ;-) ich benutze so eine brille schon seid jahren und will keine andere mehr haben ;-)


----------



## Tom (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier einfach mit ran.
> Kann mir einer von euch Optikern sagen ob es auch Polbrillen in Sehstärke (bin ein wenig kurzsichtig) gibt und wenn ja wieviel man dafür anlegen muß?


 

Grundsätzlich kann das jeder Optiker. Ich war am Wochenende bei 
Fielmann und dort sollte eine Polbrille mit Stärken
bis zu 230€ kosten. #d


----------



## lsski (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Also ich hatte schon einige unter 40 Euro und mich intressiert es ob es sich lohnt mehr Geld auszugeben für bessere Leistung.
Wenn die Brill zum Beispiel 10 mal soviel Kostet, ist es keine Frage das die Länger hält weil man die bestimmt nicht runschmeißt.
Mach ich übrigens auch nicht mit meiner Pol-B.

Mich intressiert unter anderem auch Belüfftung Beschlagen ..........Handling....
Ich bin Raubfischangler Hochsee Fluss Boot .... 
da gibt es ja von Ray Ban für jede Angelart eine Brille #6
Sorry habe ich noch nicht gewusst.


----------



## Erik_D (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



lsski schrieb:


> Also ich hatte schon einige unter 40 Euro und mich intressiert es ob es sich lohnt mehr Geld auszugeben für bessere Leistung.



Entweder hat die Brille 'nen Polfilter oder nicht, dazwischen gibt es nix. Deshalb würde ich auch für eine Polbrille niemals mehr als 20€ ausgeben


----------



## Onkelfester (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



dertomac schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann das jeder Optiker. Ich war am Wochenende bei
> Fielmann und dort sollte eine Polbrille mit Stärken
> bis zu 230€ kosten. #d



Nun ja, bei 230 € werde ich dann wohl doch eher den Blickkontakt mit den Fischen meiden.|bigeyes


----------



## Lorenz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



lsski schrieb:


> Mich intressiert unter anderem auch Belüfftung Beschlagen ..........Handling....
> Ich bin Raubfischangler Hochsee Fluss Boot ....


 
Also wenn ich meine Costa Del Mar nen Stück näher ans Gesicht schiebe als normal, dann sind selbst Sonnenstrahlen aus dem ungünstigsten Winkel und starker Zugwind kein Problem. 

Beschlagen tun Costa auch.

Schick, angenehm zu tragen, Haftbeschichtung an den Ohren, kratzresistenter als die von Aqua, passt mir perfekt,...zwischen der Aqua "Snook" und der Costa Del Mar "Fathom" ist für mich ein himmelweiter Unterschied und die Costa definitiv die Kohle wert.





*Nochmal zur Erinnerung:*
*WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Um zu beurteilen können was (annähernd) "das Beste" ist und ob teure Brillen ihre Kohle wert sind, muss man eine eben solche auch mal verwendet/besessen haben. Manche Poster haben ja schon zugegeben, dass sie soeine noch nicht haben/hatten...weiter bringt uns das hier also nicht...
*Hatte hier mal jemand eine Costa und eine andere der hochpreisigen im Vergleich?*


----------



## Barbenspezi (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Ich besitze eine Pol Brille von Jaguar. Hat bei meinem Optiker 180 Euro gekostet. Ist schick und man kann sie immer tragen.
UV Schutz usw.. alles gut. Auch Verzerrung ist minimal.
Eine Brille für 20 Euro?!? Ne ne.. Will ja kein Augenkrebs bekommen, weil ich schielend durch die Gegend laufe. Gute Gläser sind wichtig. Wieso sollte ich auch bei einer "Sonnenbrille" andere Anforderungen stellen (Optik, Haptik, Komfort, Qualität) wie bei meiner normalen Sehbrille. 
Nur dass ich halt nicht auf Sehstärke gegangen bin. Denn da kosten Pol Brillen mit Sehstärke richtig Geld! Habe da einmal  nachgefragt und mich dann entschieden, lieber die Augen etwas zusammen  zu kneifen beim gucken :q Glaube knapp 400 Euro für entspiegelt, Kunststoffgläser usw.. |uhoh:


----------



## Pfiffikuss (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Nun was die Stella unter den Spinnrollen ist sind die Spotters Brillen unter den Polbrillen.Durfte Sie mal probetragen und war hin und wech doch 300€ sind einwenig too much|evil:
Mit meiner Aqua Grouper(PCR Gläser)bin ich aber auch super zufrieden.Genaue Passform,gute Verarbeitungsqualität des Gestells und die Gläser passen sich den wechselenden Lichtverhältnissen an.Zudem ist Sie auch für sportliche aktivitäten am Strand zu gebrauchen.Im Vergleich zu ner billigen Balzer/Shimano Brille ein deutlicher und sichtbarer Unterschied!

gruß peter


----------



## Margarelon (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Ich habe gerade eine von meinem Arbeitsschutzlieferanten im Test. Da in dem Bereich ganz andere Anforderungen gestellt werden, ist die kratzfest, beschlagfrei, beschussfest bis 45 m/sec. oder so, hat "richtigen" UV-Schutz (nicht wie bei den chinesischen Billigsonnenbrillen vom 5-€-Ständer...) und liegt bei ca. € 60,-- plus Steuer...
Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren, wie die im direkten Vergleich ist. Mal sehen, ob ich mal 'nen Angler für den Test finde.


----------



## Barbenspezi (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Habe ja meine Brille heute Abend mit. Kannst du ja mal durchschauen


----------



## Margarelon (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Habe ja meine Brille heute Abend mit. Kannst du ja mal durchschauen



Ich hab's geahnt... 
Stelle gerade fest, dass die Putzfrau aufgeräumt hat. Meine Brille ist nicht da, wo sie sein sollte... Muss mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit ihr reden. |krach:


----------



## Endmin (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Wie schon von anderen geschrieben gibt es keinen guten oder schlechten Polfilter. Entweder die Brille hat einen oder nicht.
Was die teueren von den günstigen unterscheidet ist meist der Rahmen. Denn wichtig bei einer Polbrille ist, dass zwischen Kopf und Brille so wenig wie möglich Licht reinkommt.
Ich habe eine Brille von Shimano und eine von Aldi. Meiner Meinung nach, war die von Shimano rausgeschmissenes Geld, denn keine ist besser als die andere.

gruß Endmin


----------



## Graf Cartman (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Hallo Boardies, 

ich habe mir am Wochenende auch eine neue Pol - Brille gegönnt. Habe mir eine Polaroid Brille gekauft und ich muss sagen die ersten Blicke waren echt hervorragend. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einer sehr preisgünstigen Brille. 

Um nochmal auf die Frage zurückzukommen was sowas in Sehstärke kostet bei Apollo Optik hat man mir die Gläser mit Pol-Filter, Kunststoff Gläsern, und Entspiegelung für 180,- €uro angeboten zzgl. Gestell natürlich. 

Petri 

Graf Cartman


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Endmin schrieb:


> Wie schon von anderen geschrieben gibt es keinen guten oder schlechten Polfilter. Entweder die Brille hat einen oder nicht.


Das stimmt




Endmin schrieb:


> Was die teueren von den günstigen unterscheidet ist meist der Rahmen. Denn wichtig bei einer Polbrille ist, dass zwischen Kopf und Brille so wenig wie möglich Licht reinkommt.


Jop, stimmt auch, aber.

Bei Brillen ist eine Sache sehr wichtig, das wurde hier bereits erwähnt, es ist de Krümmung der Linsen, wen die mies ist das kriegt man echt dicke Kopfschmerzen dabei und schädigt sich uU auf Dauer die Sehkraft. Da ist meist der Unterschied im Preis. 

BTW das kann der Optiker nachmessen


----------



## Margarelon (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Barbenspezi schrieb:


> Habe ja meine Brille heute Abend mit. Kannst du ja mal durchschauen



So, heute Abend ist der direkte Vergleich möglich... Kommt halt nix weg.


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Ich häng mich mal hier einfach mit ran.
> Kann mir einer von euch Optikern sagen ob es auch Polbrillen in Sehstärke (bin ein wenig kurzsichtig) gibt und wenn ja wieviel man dafür anlegen muß?



hier lief nen angebot bei f...... für in die 80 € die gläser, gestell kommt dann noch dazu.

antonio


----------



## dosenelch (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Graf Cartman schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich habe mir am Wochenende auch eine neue Pol - Brille gegönnt. Habe mir eine Polaroid Brille gekauft und ich muss sagen die ersten Blicke waren echt hervorragend. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einer sehr preisgünstigen Brille.
> 
> ...




Genau eine solche von Polaroid für 40.- habe ich mir heute angesehen und sie mal draußen vorm Laden mit einer von Ray Ban für 160.- bei wirklich starker Sonne verglichen. Unterschied: Null. Auf die Frage nach dem Grund für die gewaltige  Preisdifferenz erklärte mir der Optiker, dass es bei den Gläsern absolut keinen Unterschied gibt. Nur der Rahmen wäre bei der teureren etwas hochwertiger, den Rest bezahlt man für den Namen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Nun ja, bei 230 € werde ich dann wohl doch eher den Blickkontakt mit den Fischen meiden.|bigeyes


 
Es gibt auch Pol-clips (ohne Stärke) die kannst Du Dir dann auf deine Brille drauf setzen. Macht ein Kumpel. klappt!


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Pol-clips (ohne Stärke) die kannst Du Dir dann auf deine Brille drauf setzen. Macht ein Kumpel. klappt!



Für meinen Geschmack kann man die vergessen. Dadurch dass die nicht 100% plan auf den Gläsern liegen (können) hat man extrem störende Reflektionen zwischen den Clip-Ons und den Brillengläsern. Dadurch wird das Sichtfeld ziemlich eingeschränkt. Einige dieser Filter neigen ausserdem dazu das Sichtfeld zu verzerren. Führt nicht selten zu Schwindel und Kopfschmerzen... Das gilt übrigens auch für manch "hochwertige" Polbrille.
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den Gläsern von Fielmann gemacht, die in jedes passende Gestell eingeschliffen werden können. Kosten 13,50 € pro Stück, haben einen sehr guten Filter drin und bieten einen "klaren" und keinen verklärten Blick :q


----------



## Onkelfester (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Hi Franky,

13,50 mit Sehstärkenregulierung halte ich aber für ein Gerücht!
Die Clips sind meiner Menung nach da schon ne ganz gute Lösung, sofern man die nicht den ganzen Tag auf setzt.
Für einen schnellen Blick sollte es reichen, da riskiert man dann auch keine Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> 13,50 mit Sehstärkenregulierung halte ich aber für ein Gerücht!
> Die Clips sind meiner Menung nach da schon ne ganz gute Lösung, sofern man die nicht den ganzen Tag auf setzt.
> Für einen schnellen Blick sollte es reichen, da riskiert man dann auch keine Kopfschmerzen.



Servus Mattes,

die sind ohne Schliff - nur getönt und mit Filter. Ich hab davon bereits 2 Stück und letztes Jahr war der Kurs noch bei 13,50 € pro "Glas" (Kunststoff).


----------



## kühkopfangler (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Habe von Lucky Craft die LC Warrior, nicht billig aber kauf ich mir ja auch nur einmal...


----------



## Petri (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Hallo zusammen,

was bringt eine gute polbrille denn? 
Mit meiner kann ich auf etwa 3 bis 5 metern besser ins wasser gucken. mehr geht nicht. wobei 5 meter schon hoch gegriffen ist.. 

Grüße
Petri


----------



## Bronco84 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Hi zusammen  Ich schwöre seit Jahren auf Pol Brillen von oakley. 
Mag ja sein das dort auch der Name mitgezahlt wird , aber dennoch bin ich bei bisher 3 gekauften Brillen ,die alle noch Top sind ,nie enttäuscht worden. 
Hab einmal verkratze Gläser eingeschickt ( nach über einem Jahr Dauereinsatz
) und ist auf Garantie ersetzt worden. 
Von daher Zahl ich gern mal 200 Euro pro Brille. 
Auch der tragekomfort ist Super. 

Gruß bronco 
Grus bronco


----------



## Tom (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Moin zusammen........

Laut gestrigem Anruf bei Fielmann gibt es zur Zeit
ein Angebot für Gläser mit Stärken und Pol-Filter
für unter 90,-€. Dazu kommt noch das Gestell. Aber
Fielmann bietet auch über 300 Null-Euro-Gestelle
an. Da wird bestimmt etwas mit dabei sein. 
Drei Jahre Garantie auf das Gestell sind auch nicht 
schlecht.

Ich habe vorgestern die bestellte Flex-Eye (braune Gläser) 
von Cormoran erhalten. Kaufpreis 49,00€ inkl. Versand.

http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk...62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Vom Gesamteindruck eine gute Qualität. Federbügel sorgen neben 
den gummierten Bügelenden für einen guten Halt. Auch die Nasenpads 
sind angenehm zu tragen. Leider war das Brillengestell verkratzt und 
sie geht heute retour.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Slipknot1 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Wie war das noch mit glasklaren Wasser und trüben Wasser...

Welche Brillenfarbe für welches Gewässer?


----------



## antonio (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

nicht brillenfarbe fürs gewässer sondern für die witterungsbedingungen(lichtverhältnisse).

antonio


----------



## DerJonsen (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Ich fand das bei meiner Ray Ban ziemlich unverschämt. Ich hätte 50 Euro Aufpreis zahlen müssen...um die zur Polbrille zu machen...bei einem Preis von 140€ für die "normale" Brille dann 190 Öcken zu zahlen ist krass, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Polbrillen bei Norma Aldi etc 5€ kosten

Ich hab übrigens eine von der Norma in Benutzung. Preis nen Fünfer, Tragekomfort ausgezeichnet(da aufgrund minimalem Materialeinsatz federleicht) und ihre Sache macht sie sehr gut. 

Ok UVSchutz ist so eine Sache(angeblich ja 100% ich trau dem Braten nicht so ganz), aber ich bin auch kein Sichtangler...ich schaue mir die Gegebenheiten an und wechsle ab und an die Brille um Bewegungen oder Fischvorkommen zu sehen, die ich dann mal anwerfe, aber dann nehme ich sie i.d.R. auch wieder ab und nutze das teure Modell....

man muss halt wissen was man braucht und wieviel Geld es einem wert ist...


----------



## Tom (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit glasklaren Wasser und trüben Wasser...
> 
> Welche Brillenfarbe für welches Gewässer?


 
Grau-grün: Die besten Allroundgläser für helle, sehr sonnige Tage 
Braun: Allroundgläser für normales bis helles Tageslicht 
Gelb: Perfekt an bewölkten oder leicht nebligen Tagen


----------



## Tom (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*




DerJonsen schrieb:


> Ich fand das bei meiner Ray Ban ziemlich unverschämt. Ich hätte 50 Euro Aufpreis für den





DerJonsen schrieb:


> müssen...um die zur Polbrille zu machen...bei einem Preis von 140€ für die "normale" Brille dann 190 Öcken zu zahlen ist krass, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Polbrillen bei Norma Aldi etc 5€ kosten


 
Bitte Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen! Die Gestelle als auch die Gläser
von Ray Ban haben eine wesentlich bessere Qualität als Brillen für 
fünf Euro vom Lebensmittel-Discounter. Die 50€ Aufpreis (es sind
tatsächlich weniger) kommen durch eine völlig anderen
Fertigungsprozess zustande. Normalerweise sind die Brillengläser aus Glas, die mit 
Polfilter bestehen aus Kunststoff!

Ich trage seit Jahrzehnten zwei klassische Modelle von Ray Ban und
eine E-Wire 1.0 von Oakley (Mittlerweile über 20 Jahre alt). Die 
Nasenpads sind immer noch in Ordnung, die Ohrbügel
noch nicht zerbröselt und die Gläser aufgrund der Beschichtung im
guten Zustand. Auch die Gestelle sind weder ausgeleiert, noch sind mir jemals
die Schrauben abhandengekommen, weil sie sich gelöst haben.

Und ob die Norma-Brillen wirklich die angegeben UV-Filter haben, ist 
fraglich. 


Die Fragen, die man sich stellen muss: 
Habe ich die Mittel und bin ich bereit, den geforderten Preis zu bezahlen? 

Ich für meinen Teil mache das, weil es sich auf lange Sicht auszahlt. 
Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.



Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tom (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



DerJonsen schrieb:


> Ok UVSchutz ist so eine Sache(angeblich ja 100% ich trau dem Braten nicht so ganz), aber ich bin auch kein Sichtangler...


 
Angelst du mit Augen zu?? 

Aber das ist ja das Gefährliche: Weil die Brille dunkel ist weiten sich deine
Pupilen und das UV-Licht kann noch besser ins Auge dringen. Kopfschmerzen, Augenbrennen sind die Folgen.

Frag doch das nächste Mal deinen Optiker, was der zum Thema
billige Brillen und UV-Filter zu sagen hat.


----------



## WK1956 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



dertomac schrieb:


> Grau-grün: Die besten Allroundgläser für helle, sehr sonnige Tage
> Braun: Allroundgläser für normales bis helles Tageslicht
> Gelb: Perfekt an bewölkten oder leicht nebligen Tagen


 
Kleiner Zusatz von mir:
Gelb: ganz hervorragend am Abend, bringt mir beim Fliegenfischen ne halbe Stunde länger fischen.


----------



## DerJonsen (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

der wird mich vermöbeln 

und ja die Ray Ban Brillen sind genial ich schwöre auch auf diese... v.a. ist das Gestell in einer guten bis sehr guten Qualität und sie sitzen perfekt... Man bemerkt diese gar nicht beim tragen, nur für einen Polarisationseffekt ein Aufpreis von 50 Euro ist mir zuviel...(und naja wenn er tatsächlich niedriger ist, war ich bei meinem Optiker vllt schlecht beraten...ich habe mir meine letzte Ray Ban dort gekauft und hatte extra nachgefragt ob sie auch mit Polarisationseffekt zu haben sei....ja klar aber Aufpreis...50 Öcken)


aber ich brauche so ein Modell nicht zum Angeln... der UV Filter mag wirklich Schrott sein, aber  mit "nicht auf Sicht" Angeln meine ich, dass ich nicht mit der Fliegenrute im Bach stehe (das ist nur ein Beispiel bevor du dich wieder genötigt fühlst das auseinanderzupflücken ) und mir die Fische suche... 

Die billigbrille ist sicher Schrott (ich trage sie auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit, da sie nicht die hübscheste ist und ich da zugegebenermaßen etwas eitel bin) aber den Pol-Effekt hat sie und wenn ich einen Blick unter die Wasseroberfläche werfen möchte wird sie aufgesetzt und dann wieder gewechselt


----------



## Petri (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

hallo, 
seid so nett und beantwortet doch mal meine frage. bis zu welcher entfernung wirkt der poleffekt? 

grüße
Petri


----------



## Tom (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*



Petri schrieb:


> hallo,
> seid so nett und beantwortet doch mal meine frage. bis zu welcher entfernung wirkt der poleffekt?
> 
> grüße
> Petri


 
Hmm. Ich werf mal nen Blick aufs Wasser und dann mess ich nach. 

Im Ernst: So weit du sehen kannst!


----------



## Parasol (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: WELCHE POLARISATIONSBRILLE ist die Beste?*

Hallo,



Petri schrieb:


> hallo,
> seid so nett und beantwortet doch mal meine frage. bis zu welcher entfernung wirkt der poleffekt?
> 
> grüße
> Petri



der Pol-Effekt wirkt weiter als Du sehen kannst; die Entfernung hat keinen Einfluss auf die Filterwirkung.
Lediglich die Oberfläche, die den Reflex erzeugt und der Einfallswinkel des Lichts spielen eine Rolle.


----------

